# "Windows was unable to complete the disk check" Stuck on Phase 2



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

I reformatted my computer about 4 weeks ago. Every week I've been doing routine maintenance. Ad/spy/virus check, follow by cleaning of Internet temp files, cookies etc etc.


After that I would do a scan disk and the last 4 weeks has been ok, it completed to phase 3.

Now for some reason it doesn't complete phase 2. 

Anyway ideas?

Windows XP, Service pack 3 installed.


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmmm? I just cleared the cache, cookies, etc on firefox which is the default browser I use. Clicked scan disk and it completed pass phase 3.

What the is the relationship between clearing cache, cookies etc that makes scan disk work?. Because it seems I have to clear all those date before scan disk can be completed. Why?

I would have thought clearing cookies, history temporary files via control panel > Internet options > general clears all the data but it seems I have to clear it through firefox too? Why?

What the is the relationship between clearing cache, cookies etc that makes scan disk work?

Another thing. As I managed to complete scan disk. I decided to re check it just incase, at this point I was surfing the net reading some emails, etc and scan disk did not complete.

WHY???


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you need to be running scandisk offline

and while surfing yes it probably wont beable to finish

the scan. There is no relationship between cookies temp files,

concerning scandisk. Scandisk checks sectors and errors on harddrive.

internet options under control panel is for Internet explorer

Firefox is a separate browser and yes it will require you to clear cookies,

temp files and ect...... here to. Just alittle advice here to save you a little

time, Firefox has settings built in to it so you can have all those files cleared

automatically everytime firefox closes.

to get tto those settings, click on tools tab up at top of browser and click

on private data.


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

So why is it I have to clear my cookies, cache, temp files before scandisk is anble to complete?

When I don't clear them its stuck on phase 2?


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

*before scandisk is ABLE to complete


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there any error messages that say anything about the disk being Dirty?


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

No it just says "Windows was unable to complete the disk check"


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm still getting this. Any idea?


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm not it works for somereason, after clearing data on Firefox it now completes upto phase 3?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scandisk is widows 98
run
chkdsk /r


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go to cmd prompt (start, all programs, accessories)

Type: chkdsk


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

What happens when I type in CHKDISK?

Whats the reason it sometimes completes scan disk and sometimes doesn't?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

chkdsk is a waste of time run
in the run box type 
chkdsk /r
press enter
reboot the computer


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I've done scandisk


Why is it able to complete phase 3 one min and not the other?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

OK I have ran Chkdsk /r. Completed all 5 stages. Although I missed it completing stage 5. I saw it at 92% then suddenly computer restarted. But the rest of the stages had no error reports. 

What now???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's normal it's finished checking and repairing the file system


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

So what was all that error stuff that came out during chkdsk?

I rescanned BTW and it completed to phase 3 but I bet you next week when I come to do my weekly maintenance it will mess up again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you run chkdsk it just checks the file system
you have to use a switch for it to effect repairs to what it finds
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...serv/reskit/prork/pref_tts_ffgh.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

So if I encounter that problem again, CHKDSK/ R could sort it out?

Was it just bad sectors? Nothing to worry about right?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes
when you start getting bad sectors it is time for a hard drive replacment,they breed like rabbits
chkdsk repairs the file system which can become corrupted for a number of different reasons
i.e.
shutting down the computer manually and not waiting for windows to finish shutting it down is the most common


----------

